# Roast on the Akorn



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2015)

I fired up the Akorn and cooked a pork rib roast in some apple wood smoke today. Simple salt, pepper and garlic powder rub was applied. Cooked at 275* to an internal temp of 155*.


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 18, 2015)

Oh boy, that looks just fabulous!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 18, 2015)

Love it, PM!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 18, 2015)

Yes.  I'd say that looks perfect.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 18, 2015)

Thanks Y'all!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 19, 2015)

That roast looks soooooo good.


----------



## CatPat (Oct 19, 2015)

This looks very nice! 

~Cat


----------



## jabbur (Oct 20, 2015)

I must be dyslexic. I always want to read Akorn as Akron! Then I am so confused about how you roast something on the city?


----------



## tenspeed (Oct 20, 2015)

jabbur said:


> I must be dyslexic. I always want to read Akorn as Akron! Then I am so confused about how you roast something on the city?


Things tend to be a little rubbery if roasted there


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 20, 2015)

Overcooked IMHO.
I am of the opinion that a roast like this should not be roasted well done.
Even my bone in pork loin roast is roasted to medium.
My wife would disagree. She likes well done.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 20, 2015)

Roll_Bones said:


> Overcooked IMHO.
> I am of the opinion that a roast like this should not be roasted well done.
> Even my bone in pork loin roast is roasted to medium.
> My wife would disagree. She likes well done.



Yep, my wife and kids are pink pork squeamish as well, thus the 155* internal. I cook the way they like it or I waste my time.


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 20, 2015)

I could go for a big thick slice of that pork roast as is, Paymaster.  Looks delicious!


----------



## Roll_Bones (Oct 23, 2015)

Sorry Paymaster.  I thought it was a beef standing rib roast!
All is forgiven.

My wife has learned to eat pork that has not been over cooked.  I cook it to medium and serve it.  Its only slightly pink and the color is even throughout the roast so it looks very appetizing.
Same with chops.  I treat them like steaks except I do cook them a bit more than I would beef.


----------

